# More new horses for CMHR in June



## Marty (Jun 11, 2014)

Quicky updates:

Harvey and Scotty are thriving beautifully

Raspberry has been relocated from Connecticut to Michigan to be re-evaluated.

We have accepted the following horses into our foster care program:

We have a delightful little sweetie names Misty who just came in to Oklahoma.

Two horses, a mare and gelding in Washington State.

A very pretty pinto mare in Iowa.

Full details will be in our next newsletter.

We still need a foster home for the mare and gelding in Washington State so if anyone is there or in a nearby state who wishes to foster them, please fill out an application found on our website at www.chancesminihorserescue.org

Thank you!


----------

